# Mr X - Milan: conferme. Ma identità sconosciuta.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:

Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".


Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. 

Si parla anche di Paolo Maldini in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.

E i Ricketts? Al momento sono indietro. Per recuperare terreno hanno provato a mettere su una campagna di comunicazione con contest tra varie agenzie. Ma il nome dei Ricketts, poi, è uscito (ieri) con un giorno di anticipo rispetto a quanto previsto inizialmente. I Ricketts sono ancora indietro, vedremo se riusciranno a recuperare terreno. 

------------------------------

News precedenti 

Come riportato dalla [/COLOR]Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 giugno 2018, oltre a quella dei Ricketts, Yonghong Li avrebbe altre due proposte per l'acquisto del Milan. In vantaggio, al momento, ci sarebbe sempre il famoso Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Sia i Ricketts che il Mr X puntano direttamente al pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. 

Anche Repubblica conferma: i Ricketts parlano già da proprietari del Milan ma al momento sarebbe in pole il Mr X Usa, portato da Goldman Sachs, che permetterebbe a Yonghong Li di tenere il 25% del Milan per i prossimi due anni. Siamo in ogni caso ad un passo dalla svolta societaria. Le parti continuano a trattare a New York.

Capitolo Elliott: come si fa, il fondo ha messo gli ultimi 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nessuno sa con esattezza quanti giorni restano a Li per rimborsare il fondo: c'è chi parla di 7 giorni e chi di 10.

Tuttosport in edicola: Li sta trattando con i Ricketts, con il Mr X da 4 miliardi e con un fondo di investimento portato da Merril Lynch. Chi entrerà potrebbe farlo, inizialmente, in minoranza per poi scalare la maggioranza. Poi bisognerà capire quale sarà il futuro di Li. Se resterà, magari gestendo il mercato cinese, oppure se andrà via dopo aver recuperato l'investimento.

Nel frattempo c'è Elliott da rimborsare. Il fondo è intenzionato a concedere a Li 10-15 giorni per restituire i soldi. Ma la strategia di Li, per non perdere l'investimento, è far entrare un socio socio che a sua volta possa rimborsare i 32 milioni al fondo.


Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.

Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.

Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.

Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".

Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i propri uomini in società".


Luca Pagni: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2018)

Se è tutto così riservato, potrebbe essere chiunque, quindi la cosa dei 4 miliardi di patrimonio potrebbe essere benissimo una bufala visto che nemmeno Han Li si sta interfacciando direttamente col compratore.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Mai vista una nuova proprietà che entra e lascia al suo posto i dirigenti che, per di più, hanno portato il Milan di fronte ai giudici della Uefa.

Bah...*


----------



## mark (23 Giugno 2018)

Basta con tutti questi mister x, y,z.. se qualcuno ci vuole che ci metta la faccia e basta!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*
Potremmo mai finire ad una famiglia ambiziosa, ricca e potente come i RIcketts? Giammai, meglio il solito sconosciuto, il maledetto Mister X dal fantomatico patrimonio. Sempre le solite cose...*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se è tutto così riservato, potrebbe essere chiunque, quindi la cosa dei 4 miliardi di patrimonio potrebbe essere benissimo una bufala visto che nemmeno Han Li si sta interfacciando direttamente col compratore.



Quando sei troppo riservato, hai più di qualcosa da nascondere...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Giugno 2018)

Da oltre un decennio abbiamo imparato che quando si parla di mr X la fregatura è sempre dietro l'angolo. Tra l'altro chi vende se ne frega sel bene del milan. Vende a chi paga di più e in tempi più stretti. Quindi tra chi ci mette la faccia e chi si cela dietro mr X io preferirei chi conosco.
Ma io sono un tifoso...


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*
Non so voi ma io sono stufo dei mister x, della febbre riservata, di quelli “che ci sono dietri”..... Forza Ricktts*


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

se fosse così, propenderei più per il fatto che chi sta dietro a Li ha deciso di venire fuori.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai vista una nuova proprietà che entra e lascia al suo posto i dirigenti che, per di più, hanno portato il Milan di fronte ai giudici della Uefa.
> 
> Bah...



il Milan di fronte ai giudici non lo hanno portato di certo Fassone e Mirabelli. Lo hanno portato Berlusconi, Galliani, Preziosi e il fatto che Li sia un prestanome di solo dio sa chi.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Per me è ricco ed andrà tutto bene. La riservatezza è normale


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Tocca fare il tifo per i Ricketts perché il management va completamente rivoluzionato.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Giugno 2018)

Non mi fido di nessuno che non spende il suo nome persino nell'imminenza dell'affare...

Di Mister X, Dame Cinesi, principi malesi et similia ne ho le p***e piene...

Speriamo nei Ricketts che almeno ci hanno messo la faccia...


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Se l'identità è segreta come fa ad essere un pesce piccolo? deve essere una roba tosta, a rigor di logica.....


----------



## gianluca1193 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

La speranza, moooooolto flebile, è che Mr X sia un nome talmente altisonante che preferirebbe condurre la trattativa in incognito, in modo da non far lievitare il prezzo.*


----------



## VonVittel (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Bah. Un nuovo proprietario si sceglie sempre una dirigenza nuova. Spero sia solo un'opinione quella di Pellegatti. Tra l'altro, permettetemi di far notare una cosa: si è sempre detto che Elliott è stato trascinato dentro l'operazione da Fassone; ma, a prescindere da cosa si pensi del programma in questione, non è in totale contrasto con quanto raccontato da Report?

Chiusa la parentesi, continuo a pensare che sia Bisciotti questo benedetto Mr X (4 miliardi di patrimonio, americano, proprietario di una franchigia NFL). Sempre che non siano informazioni buttate lì a caso.*


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se l'identità è segreta come fa ad essere un pesce piccolo? deve essere una roba tosta, a rigor di logica.....



Infatti. È uno molto importante che preferisce fare tutto in segreto. Il management verrà rivoluzionato comunque


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti. È uno molto importante che preferisce fare tutto in segreto. Il management verrà rivoluzionato comunque



Presto sapremo, la Uefa ci è venuta incontro e vorrà stanare il nuovo proprietario che dovrà avere una linea chiara (oltre l'identità).


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Sempre la stessa procedura fininvestiana. Identità sconosciuta. I giullari di corte (Suma, Pellegatti) in prima linea. Il patrimonio (qui 4 miliardi, l'altra volta 10 miliardi per i vari "giganti di Stato") buttato là a casaccio come cortina fumogeni per i creduloni. Inizialmente in minoranza. Fassone resta, anzi è stato lui a favorire i contatti. 

Mi ero illuso, lo ammetto. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Sono un*


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

Mister X (magari con fondo) + Minoranza puzza di fregatura lontano un miglio..
magari dopo questa cessione di minoranza che "elimina" Elliot il cinesino stranamente tornerà a coprire il 75% degli AdC con soldi che arrivano dai soliti tombini.

Mi sa che ci tocca davvero tifare per Elliot..


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma Mr Bee, che ha sempre voluto il Milan, come mai non torna alla carica?
Chissà perché..


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando sei troppo riservato, hai più di qualcosa da nascondere...


Temi di fallire l'accordo, e l'effetto, perdonami il francesismo, di s*******mento. Cosa che non temono i Ricketts, la cui Americatrade ha come principale partner finanziario per il suo trade proprio Goldman Sachs.


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Infatti. È uno molto importante che preferisce fare tutto in segreto. Il management verrà rivoluzionato comunque



Mah, tutta questa sicurezza non l'avrei.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Ci manca solo che arrivi qualcuno a scrivere:"Ehhhh ma voi non conoscete gli americani Mister X. Loro lavorano così".


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sempre la stessa procedura fininvestiana. Identità sconosciuta. I giullari di corte (Suma, Pellegatti) in prima linea. Il patrimonio (qui 4 miliardi, l'altra volta 10 miliardi per i vari "giganti di Stato") buttato là a casaccio come cortina fumogeni per i creduloni. Inizialmente in minoranza. Fassone resta, anzi è stato lui a favorire i contatti.
> 
> Mi ero illuso, lo ammetto. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Sono un



E l'antagonista serio e conosciuto.

La storia sembra la solita. Speriamo l'epilogo sia diverso.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Io non ho capito una cosa: se siamo in dirittura d'arrivo con questo super magnate di Goldman,vuol dire che è praricamente fatta. Se è fatta però, ci sarebbe solo questo nome. Invece Pellegatti parla dei riccketts che comunque ci sono,seppur partendo da dietro. Non è molto logico. Comunque io sono fiducioso*


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo che arrivi qualcuno a scrivere:"Ehhhh ma voi non conoscete gli americani Mister X. Loro lavorano così".



Ahahahahah pazzesco! "Eh ma i Mr Icss!1! rimangono in incognita perché sono pesci grossii"


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3499]Pitermilanista[/MENTION] rispetta le opinioni altrui. Questo è l'ultimo avviso.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Come al solito aleggia un certo aroma fecale.

Speriamo che quel cancro maledetto del nano molli sta cacchio di presa perchè non se ne può più.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah pazzesco! "Eh ma i Mr Icss!1! rimangono in incognita perché sono pesci grossii"



La Uefa non vuole i Mr X, mi pare...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E l'antagonista serio e conosciuto.
> 
> La storia sembra la solita. Speriamo l'epilogo sia diverso.



Se ci dovessero vendere a un fondo o ad un altro presidente 'timido' andrebbero lasciati soli per ripiegare sul milan femminile.
Da una lavatrice passeremmo a un aspirapolvere.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*



Admin ha scritto:



Mai vista una nuova proprietà che entra e lascia al suo posto i dirigenti che, per di più, hanno portato il Milan di fronte ai giudici della Uefa.

Bah...

Clicca per allargare...


Se le cose stanno come dice Pellegatti, sarebbe una roba gattopardesca. Io spero non sia così, ma questo mister X (e mi inquieta quando non si fanno nomi) entrerebbe inizialmente in minoranza, quindi è abbastanza scontato che nell'immediato non cambierebbe nulla.*


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Come al solito aleggia un certo aroma fecale.
> 
> Speriamo che quel cancro maledetto del nano molli sta cacchio di presa perchè non se ne può più.



Ma dai! Soffrite di Berlusconite acuta


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Uefa non vuole i Mr X, mi pare...



I tifosi seri si sono rotti gli zebedei di vedere questi "personaggi" aggirarsi attorno al Milan. Chi lo vuole ci mette la faccia come i Ricketts.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Uefa non vuole i Mr X, mi pare...



Mr X poi si svela però


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo che arrivi qualcuno a scrivere:"Ehhhh ma voi non conoscete gli americani Mister X. Loro lavorano così".



Eh, già...

Ma siamo noi che vediamo possibili schifezze dietro l'anonimato celato fino all'ultimo secondo (se non oltre, come con Yogurt Li) che non capiamo come si muovono i grandi uomini d'affari... eh sì...

Intanto questo insondabile mistero, sino ad ora, l'ho solo visto con le nostre trattative... Con Roma ed Inter non mi pare che ci sia stato questo "indovina chi" in formato calcistico/societario...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Che poi si parla di 'sto Mr. B... ehm Mr.X che lascerebbe la dirigenza e allenatore al suo posto.


Ditemi voi se può esistere un nuovo proprietario che si tiene il vecchio organigramma, soprattutto dopo averlo visto fallire clamorosamente.


Forza Ricketts, abbattete il brianzolo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Basta con sti Mr. X, serve gente che si esponga in prima persona, altrimenti la stampa e la UEFA non ci lasciano andare più.
Qui i fatti sono due:
1)Ci comprano i ricketts e siamo a posto
2)Ci compra sto benedetto tizio sconosciuto.

Chiaramente, se svelerà la sua identità dopo l'acquisto e si scopre essere un supermagnate meglio per noi.
Ma se, per disgrazia, dovesse entrare in minoranza, non cambiare il management come tutti i nuovi proprietari fanno, e per di più mantenesse l'anonimato, sarebbe semplicemente il proseguo dell'opera di Li, ormai compromesso agli occhi della stampa e "sostituito": ergo, ancora tanto fumo.
A me poi non interessa perchè io guardo ai soldi spesi, ma sarebbe sciocco non curarsi delle reazioni della stampa e dell'UEFA, nel caso.*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che poi si parla di 'sto Mr. B... ehm Mr.X che lascerebbe la dirigenza e allenatore al suo posto.
> 
> 
> Ditemi voi se può esistere un nuovo proprietario che si tiene il vecchio organigramma, soprattutto dopo averlo visto fallire clamorosamente.



No, in un mondo normale non può esistere.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Giugno 2018)

Più che la riservatezza mi preoccupa il fatto che si parli di minoranza. Solo un pazzo o un complice di Li accetterebbe, il che vorrebbe dire sarebbe solo un escamotage per le sanzioni UEFA.


Che déjà vu.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di smetterla. Basta riportare panzane.


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che poi si parla di 'sto Mr. B... ehm Mr.X che lascerebbe la dirigenza e allenatore al suo posto.
> 
> 
> Ditemi voi se può esistere un nuovo proprietario che si tiene il vecchio organigramma, soprattutto dopo averlo visto fallire clamorosamente.



Ormai penso che ci giri tutto male. Ovviamente entrasse questo fantomatico Mr Ics!1! , si rivelerebbe l'ennesima lavanderia a gettoni, stavolta americana


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Più che la riservatezza mi preoccupa il fatto che si parli di minoranza. Solo un pazzo o un complice di Li accetterebbe, il che vorrebbe dire sarebbe solo un escamotage per le sanzioni UEFA.
> 
> 
> Che déjà vu.



Si parla del 75%!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi parlava di Larry Ellison?



Se buonanotte. Se ci compra il buon Larry giuro solennemente di non usare mai più .NET ma solo ed esclusivamente Java


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si parla del 75%!!!!!!!!



si ma non nell'immediato


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

"Abbiamo un nuovo socio di minoranza ma il suo nome lo scopriremo l'anno prossimo, quando rileverà la maggioranza del club".

Vediamo se riescono in quest'altro teatrino.


E la lavatrice lava lava lava come lava.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> si ma non nell'immediato



In brevissimo tempo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Temi di fallire l'accordo, e l'effetto, perdonami il francesismo, di s*******mento. Cosa che non temono i Ricketts, la cui Americatrade ha come principale partner finanziario per il suo trade proprio Goldman Sachs.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa: se siamo in dirittura d'arrivo con questo super magnate di Goldman,vuol dire che è praricamente fatta. Se è fatta però, ci sarebbe solo questo nome. Invece Pellegatti parla dei riccketts che comunque ci sono,seppur partendo da dietro. Non è molto logico. Comunque io sono fiducioso



Esatto. Nelle prossime ore probabilmente uscirà anche il nome di questo Mr X.
Tuttavia io mi farei un'altra domanda: perché i Ricketts sono venuti fuori con quel comunicato un giorno prima del previsto? Lo avrebbero davvero fatto sapendo di gareggiare con qualcun altro? Ricordate che la famiglia lavora con Goldman, advisor di Mr X. Quindi potrebbero essere al corrente delle trattative altrui.

Vediamo, se uscirà il nome di Mr X mi aspetto subito dopo un comunicato come quello dei Ricketts. Altrimenti tendo a pensare che Mr X sia stato già bruciato.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si parla del 75%!!!!!!!!



Allora scusami ho letto male io! 
Rimango dell'idea che se una trattativa è imminente allora rimanere nell'ombra è sospetto, ci casco la prima volta. Una seconda no.
Oppure, semplicemente la trattativa non è così imminente come si crede e anche questo non mi sorprenderebbe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Ma basta con gli X-Men!*


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Allora scusami ho letto male io!
> Rimango dell'idea che se una trattativa è imminente allora rimanere nell'ombra è sospetto, ci casco la prima volta. Una seconda no.
> Oppure, semplicemente la trattativa non è così imminente come si crede e anche questo non mi sorprenderebbe.



Se il cinesino non ha ancora deciso ci può stare, altrimenti puzza.


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come no. Te lo spiego facendoti un disegnino. Poichè ad Elliot non è dovuto niente se non gli interessi e un "presente" per l'impegno (i 300 e passa non li hanno prestati loro, hanno solo fatto da schermo ad un "prestatore" misterioso), la testa di legno Li (ergo, il suo burattinaio) si ciuccerebbe altri 500 puliti provenienti dai suoi tax havens.
> Lasciamo stare, dai.



Mio padre, che sta in GdF, è un anno intero che sostiene che tutto questo sia una lavanderia del nano. Sta a vedere che aveva ragione fin dall'inizio


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Nelle prossime ore probabilmente uscirà anche il nome di questo Mr X.
> Tuttavia io mi farei un'altra domanda: perché i Ricketts sono venuti fuori con quel comunicato un giorno prima del previsto? Lo avrebbero davvero fatto sapendo di gareggiare con qualcun altro? Ricordate che la famiglia lavora con Goldman, advisor di Mr X. Quindi potrebbero essere al corrente delle trattative altrui.
> 
> Vediamo, se uscirà il nome di Mr X mi aspetto subito dopo un comunicato come quello dei Ricketts. Altrimenti tendo a pensare che Mr X sia stato già bruciato.



Spero tu abbia ragione. Ma vedo un po' di analogie con la vicenda Galatioto- cordata fantasma di Li.
I primi si erano manifestati concretamente con volti e parole, per poi sparire improvvisamente surclassati dagli altri avvolti dai misteri.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se il cinesino non ha ancora deciso ci può stare, altrimenti puzza.



E secondo me è la cosa più probabile. 
I Ricketts si sono esposti proprio perché non c'è nulla di così imminente. Si stanno ascoltando le proposte dell'uno e dell'altro. 
Almeno è la mia sensazione.


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2018)

Di MR X ne esiste solo uno ed aveva la pelle viola.
Detto questo se il patrimonio dichiarato è reale non mi sembra un Tycoon e quindi non comprendo la riservatezza.
Speriamo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mio padre, che sta in GdF, è un anno intero che sostiene che tutto questo sia una lavanderia del nano. Sta a vedere che aveva ragione fin dall'inizio



Ma pure un mio amico che lavora in ambito finanziario a Londra...lo dava proprio per scontato


----------



## Vinx90 (23 Giugno 2018)

Il fatto che, attualmente, mister x non sia stato reso noto rientra nell'assoluta normalità delle cose, molti uomini d'affari agiscono nell'ombra sino al momento in cui le trattative non sono pressochè concluse, onde evitare "brutte figure" legate al loro nome, quindi di cosa stiamo scrivendo? tutt'altra cosa è quando uno RIMANE mister x anche a trattatie ultimate, ma un soggetto con un patrimonio di svariati mld di euro può mai essere uno sconosciuto?


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2018)

Già che si parla di un "Mr.X", è impossibile non pensare male.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mio padre, che sta in GdF, è un anno intero che sostiene che tutto questo sia una lavanderia del nano. Sta a vedere che aveva ragione fin dall'inizio



Inizialmente mi sembrava solo complottismo, poi non mi sono sentita di escludere del tutto l'eventualità.
Anche se non necessariamente del nano, che comunque rimarrebbe colpevole di guardare al suo portafogli e basta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

ma spiegatemi una cosa..i giornalisti italiani come c. fanno a sapere chi è in vantaggio e fino a ieri manco si conoscevano i diretti interessati?! E pure ora se ne conosce solo uno...e il mitico malese


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Prime indiscrezioni su mr xare abbia gli occhi cerulei


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Quotate le news*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*



alcyppa ha scritto:



Che poi si parla di 'sto Mr. B... ehm Mr.X che lascerebbe la dirigenza e allenatore al suo posto.


Ditemi voi se può esistere un nuovo proprietario che si tiene il vecchio organigramma, soprattutto dopo averlo visto fallire clamorosamente.


Forza Ricketts, abbattete il brianzolo.

Clicca per allargare...




Admin ha scritto:



No, in un mondo normale non può esistere.

Clicca per allargare...


Chiaro che la cartina di tornasole di una nuova proprietà sarà il cambio o meno di management, o meglio da qui capiremo se la proprietà sarà realmente "nuova", non so se mi spiego. Perché qui parliamo di manager che hanno fallito tutti gli obiettivi possibili, sportivi ed economici. Difficile aspettarsi cambiamenti immediati, ma nel giro di qualche mese devono esserci, altrimenti saremo di fronte ad un cambio di proprietà farlocco.

E in questo discorso ci metterei pure l'allenatore, anche se stimo Gattuso il suo cv non è da Milan obiettivamente. E il passato insegna che quando una nuova proprietà non cambia anche allenatore, sono quasi sempre fallimenti.*


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basta con sti Mr. X, serve gente che si esponga in prima persona, altrimenti la stampa e la UEFA non ci lasciano andare più.
> Qui i fatti sono due:
> 1)Ci comprano i ricketts e siamo a posto
> 2)Ci compra sto benedetto tizio sconosciuto.
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ho paura che avremo un altro sconosciuto...


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mr X poi si svela però



La dislcosure dopo il closing... mamma mia quante ce ne hanno raccontate..
i miei amici nemmeno sanno cos'è.. noi ormai ci meritiamo almeno la triennale di Economka..


----------



## odasensei (23 Giugno 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho paura che avremo un altro sconosciuto...



Goldman Sachs non si mette a fare da intermediario ad uno sconosciuto rischiando di fare una figuraccia nel caso si tratti di un Li 2.0 o di trovarsi impellagata in beghe quali riciclaggio di soldi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Attenzione che qui si parla di un americano molto ricco dietro la consulenza di Goldman Sachs. Non può essere un prestanome, perchè gli americani ricchi sono tutti noti. E' impossibile replicare un Li 2.0, qui non si sta parlando della Cina.


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

Mah in ogni caso cadiamo in piedi a quanto pare.
Comunque visto il comunicato di ieri, stesso advisor per entrambi e le tempistiche strettissime secondo me Mr X e i Rickets sono la stessa persona.*


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Potremmo mai finire ad una famiglia ambiziosa, ricca e potente come i RIcketts? Giammai, meglio il solito sconosciuto, il maledetto Mister X dal fantomatico patrimonio. Sempre le solite cose...



Non conoscere ora il suo nome non significa che sia uno sconosciuto.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2018)

Se quello dei prestanome o teste di legno comincia a diventare un trend, sarà bene che gli organi competenti adottino norme ad hoc per prevenire porcherie come quelle che ci hanno visti involontari protagonisti nell'ultimo anno. O perlomeno che gli organi di vigilanza (ma la FIGC non esiste....) passino sul serio al setaccio persone e situazioni: non è tollerabile che milioni di tifosi vengano presi letteralmente per il naso e usati da figure che per i loro comodi preferiscono stare nell'ombra.
Comunque attendiamo speranzosi, correggerei il tiro volentieri.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news sul fronte societario:
> 
> Pellegatti:"I Ricketts? Potrebbero NON essere loro i nuovi proprietari del Milan. Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo. Perchè ieri è uscito il comunicato dei Ricketts? Sono un pò indietro rispetto all'uomo di Goldman Sachs. Han LI è in Usa e sta trattando con l'uomo di Goldman Sachs da 4 miliardi di dollari. C'è massima riservatezza. Talmente riservato che Han Li non sta parlando col Mister X ma direttamente con Goldman Sachs. Mr X partirà in minoranza ma passerà in maggioranza entro breve. Se cambia la proprietà restano Fassone e Mirabelli? Secondo me sì. Fassone è stato il Deus Ex Machina per l'arrivo di Elliott. Ed è ancora lui che sta portando avanti questi contatti, con l'avvocato che è sempre lo stesso".
> 
> ...


*

E ci risiamo con i tizi riservati che intendono acquistarci... *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mah in ogni caso cadiamo in piedi a quanto pare.
> Comunque visto il comunicato di ieri, stesso advisor per entrambi e le tempistiche strettissime secondo me Mr X e i Rickets sono la stessa persona.



sei sicuro abbiano lo stesso advisor? Un intermediario non può curare gli interessi di due acquirenti diversi, sarebbe un conflitto di interessi. E' come se un avvocato difendesse sia me che la mia controparte.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che qui si parla di un americano molto ricco dietro la consulenza di Goldman Sachs. Non può essere un prestanome, perchè gli americani ricchi sono tutti noti. E' impossibile replicare un Li 2.0, qui non si sta parlando della Cina.



Fino a qualche giorno fa si parlava anche di una "Cordata americana sponsorizzata da un imprenditore italiano".

Io mi auguro che non sia quella roba lì.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la cartina di tornasole di una nuova proprietà sarà il cambio o meno di management, o meglio da qui capiremo se la proprietà sarà realmente "nuova", non so se mi spiego. Perché qui parliamo di manager che hanno fallito tutti gli obiettivi possibili, sportivi ed economici. Difficile aspettarsi cambiamenti immediati, ma nel giro di qualche mese devono esserci, altrimenti saremo di fronte ad un cambio di proprietà farlocco.
> 
> E in questo discorso ci metterei pure l'allenatore, anche se stimo Gattuso il suo cv non è da Milan obiettivamente. E il passato insegna che quando una nuova proprietà non cambia anche allenatore, sono quasi sempre fallimenti.



E tu pensi che questi arrivino e a 10 giorni dal ritiro cambino allenatore e dirigenza ? 

Se lo facessero sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti. Nelle aziende non puoi entrare e andare a gamba tesa su tutto


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche giorno fa si parlava anche di una "Cordata americana sponsorizzata da un imprenditore italiano".
> 
> Io mi auguro che non sia quella roba lì.



No, non puo essere. Questo lo porta Goldman Sachs


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche giorno fa si parlava anche di una "Cordata americana sponsorizzata da un imprenditore italiano".
> 
> Io mi auguro che non sia quella roba lì.



Spero non sia l'americano Sylvio Berluscons..


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, non puo essere. Questo lo porta Goldman Sachs



Non c'entra nulla. Goldman Sachs è l'advisor.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E tu pensi che questi arrivino e a 10 giorni dal ritiro cambino allenatore e dirigenza ?
> 
> Se lo facessero sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti. Nelle aziende non puoi entrare e andare a gamba tesa su tutto



Anche cambiare Montella doveva essere da dilettanti. E bisognava dargli tempoh.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E tu pensi che questi arrivino e a 10 giorni dal ritiro cambino allenatore e dirigenza ?
> 
> Se lo facessero sarebbe una mossa da dilettanti. Nelle aziende non puoi entrare e andare a gamba tesa su tutto



Nel 2016 l'Inter lo ha fatto.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 l'Inter lo ha fatto.



Anche la Juve con Allegri, quando Conte piantò tutti in asso durante il ritiro.

Non accadde nulla. Anzi, vinsero lo scudetto. 

Si può tutto. Basta volerlo e fare le cose per bene.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche cambiare Montella doveva essere da dilettanti. E bisognava dargli tempoh.



"Continuità aziendale"

Ma poi continuità de che? Di fallimenti?


Via via i mediocri, per carità.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla. Goldman Sachs è l'advisor.



Si ma dico si parlava di più investitori,tra cui quelli che hai citato e quelli con Goldman Sachs,quelli che sono vicini. Quindi sono due investitori diversi


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mio padre, che sta in GdF, è un anno intero che sostiene che tutto questo sia una lavanderia del nano. Sta a vedere che aveva ragione fin dall'inizio



Ma puoi chiedere a tuo padre perché la GdF non si muove?


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve con Allegri, quando Conte piantò tutti in asso durante il ritiro.
> 
> Non accadde nulla. Anzi, vinsero lo scudetto.
> 
> Si può tutto. Basta volerlo e fare le cose per bene.



Per carità, il mercato è fermissimo, c'è tutto il tempo e il modo per cambiare la linea dirigenziale e la guida tecnica, entrambe diventeranno terribilmente obsolete al momento della cessione agli americani, come l'odore di chiuso in una casa per le vacanze dopo un anno di assenza...
Conte sbaraccò a metà luglio, una proprietà seria agisce come meglio crede e soprattutto non subisce allenatori, procuratori e quant'altro, oltre chiaramente al corso degli eventi.


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Goldman Sachs non si mette a fare da intermediario ad uno sconosciuto rischiando di fare una figuraccia nel caso si tratti di un Li 2.0 o di trovarsi impellagata in beghe quali riciclaggio di soldi.



sicuro? guarda chi erano gli advisors del passaggio F - YL


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2018)

Ancora con sto sconosciuti?quando avremo una proprietà limpida e trasparente?


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma puoi chiedere a tuo padre perché la GdF non si muove?



Eh, non è facile come sembra. Avendo messo su una serie di scatole cinesi e società schermate, tra cui la principale in Lussemburgo, famoso per il suo regime fiscale, arrivare alla radice è difficile e probabilmente non di competenza della Guardia di Finanza. Altrimenti avrebbero gia agito fidati


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per me è ricco ed andrà tutto bene. La riservatezza è normale



Come no, infatti si vede dove siamo finiti a forza di "pane & riservatezza"....ma per carità di Dìo. Abbiamo la botta di cùlo di trovare un acquirente che non sarà Paperon de Paperoni, ma è serio, conosciuto, e che soprattutto non si nasconde; e invece no, troppo semplice. Bisogna di nuovo impelagarsi con uno sconosciuto...


----------



## Goro (23 Giugno 2018)

Si sente odore di fregatura lontano un miglio con Mister X (termine bruciato e ridicolo)


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sei sicuro abbiano lo stesso advisor? Un intermediario non può curare gli interessi di due acquirenti diversi, sarebbe un conflitto di interessi. E' come se un avvocato difendesse sia me che la mia controparte.



No certo che non sono sicuro non me ne intendo di queste cose, mi pareva di averlo letto in un post più indietro che la famiglia rickets si serve di Goldman Sachs solitamente non chiedermi per cosa.


----------



## mark (23 Giugno 2018)

Con questa storia che la riservatezza é normale per gente importante e ricca, molti si stanno facendo prendere in giro un’altra volta.. i Ricketts mi sembrano siano sia importanti che ricchi, eppure ci hanno messo la faccia (come é giusto), tutti i mister x e ca***te varie possono anche andarsene!!


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## fra29 (23 Giugno 2018)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Non vorrei che dopo la lavatrice cinese ci fosse quella americana. Ho una paura folle che finiamo nelle mani di un Li americano


----------



## odasensei (23 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> sicuro? guarda chi erano gli advisors del passaggio F - YL



Eh appunto, Rothschild e Lazard hanno fatto la figura dei cioccolatai, impossibile che Goldman Sachs voglia replicarla.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve con Allegri, quando Conte piantò tutti in asso durante il ritiro.
> 
> Non accadde nulla. Anzi, vinsero lo scudetto.
> 
> Si può tutto. Basta volerlo e fare le cose per bene.



Sì ma quella Juve che veniva da 3 Scudetti consecutivi, ed ancora con Tevez, Vidal, Pogba e Pirlo (e anche Llorente e Morata) andava avanti in automatico.....Allegri ha cominciato a metterci del suo dal secondo anno. Quì invece le uniche cose che vanno avanti in automatico sono le figuracce in serie di Falsone e Miraballe....situazione un tantino diversa da quella della Juventus 2014/2015 direi.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai vista una nuova proprietà che entra e lascia al suo posto i dirigenti che, per di più, hanno portato il Milan di fronte ai giudici della Uefa.
> 
> Bah...



Li potrebbero lasciare al loro posto solo per due ragioni (che potrebbero persino essere collegate):

1) proseguimento del teatrino

2) smobilitazione della rosa, inevitabile se le sanzioni fossero pesanti. Non so quanto sia accettabile per Maldini e Giuntoli (ponendo che arrivino loro) farsi carico di una sofferta campagna cessioni che rischierebbe di formare un'immagine negativa agli occhi dei tifosi (per quanto non sia loro la responsabilità delle cessioni).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Sì ma quella Juve che veniva da 3 Scudetti consecutivi, ed ancora con Tevez, Vidal, Pogba e Pirlo (e anche Llorente e Morata) andava avanti in automatico.....Allegri ha cominciato a metterci del suo dal secondo anno. Quì invece le uniche cose che vanno avanti in automatico sono le figuracce in serie di Falsone e Miraballe....situazione un tantino diversa da quella della Juventus 2014/2015 direi.



C'è da dire che essendo esclusi dalle coppe l'allenatore può lavorare di più e meglio con la squadra però


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che dopo la lavatrice cinese ci fosse quella americana. Ho una paura folle che finiamo nelle mani di un Li americano



Proprio per questo l'ipotesi meno rischiosa rimane Elliott.


----------

